# my big boy...



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

It's been so amazing watching this guy grow up from his kangaroo phase to this handsome guy


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love his ears! He's so handsome. How old is he?

He looks like a "fine-boned" dog like my Panzer. They've got those long deer-like legs and long, lean bodies.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Wow. Doggy gots LEGS! Bet he's fast...


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I love his ears! He's so handsome. How old is he?
> 
> He looks like a "fine-boned" dog like my Panzer. They've got those long deer-like legs and long, lean bodies.


He just turned 14 months old it's good to know that he's not the only tall skinny shepherd out there! I started to wonder as I usually only see short and stocky ones lol but ya he's my "pretty" boy as most people tend to think he's a girl lol or maybe it's just since I am his owner and people tend to think I would just automatically get a female or something


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Wow. Doggy gots LEGS! Bet he's fast...


He is pretty quick not gonna lie...i love to watch him go and can always tell when he's "seriously" running as he gets all stretched and and low to the ground


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's a looker and he matches with your interior


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> He just turned 14 months old it's good to know that he's not the only tall skinny shepherd out there!


I have to keep reminding DH that Panzer may not ever "fill out" - it just might not be in his bone structure. And since he's 16 months old and hasn't gained a pound since January, I also tell DH that filling out doesn't mean getting fat. I'd much rather have a lean, healthy dog with no joint pain.

Our boys would sure have a blast playing together! They'd look like a couple of deer!


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

In that last picture he looks like he has great dane legs! lol
He's a cutie.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I have to keep reminding DH that Panzer may not ever "fill out" - it just might not be in his bone structure. And since he's 16 months old and hasn't gained a pound since January, I also tell DH that filling out doesn't mean getting fat. I'd much rather have a lean, healthy dog with no joint pain.
> 
> Our boys would sure have a blast playing together! They'd look like a couple of deer!


 
If you're ever in the boise area we def have to set up a playdate!! Unfortunately I doubt we'll get over to ur area in the near future lol but I bet they would Stoli loves other dogs! And having one long and lanky like him would just mean we'd have to make extra sure there's nothing inthe way lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He may fill out on you and surprise you. But, as stated, if he doesn't then maybe his light weight will make life easier for him. I bet he can run like a deer.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a sweet face, he's going to be big guy once he's done filling in.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen his coat color before what is it called?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a pic of my long-legged pup - please overlook his undignified appearance as he's in mid-shake after getting out of his pool.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my, I LOVE his huge ears. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

aManicCookie said:


> Wow! I've never seen his coat color before what is it called?


He was listed as a black and silver when I got him here's his baby pictures...









His mom was a black and silver and his dad was a pure white GSD so I think that's why he ended up so pale in color but he definately was more black as a baby. Not gonna lie though a lot of people ask why he's that color and if he's mixed so apparently he is a bit of an odd one for being his coloring....



Veronica said:


> Here's a pic of my long-legged pup - please overlook his undignified appearance as he's in mid-shake after getting out of his pool.


Hehe I love it!!! and yes we definately have some deer-legged boys on our hands!! And his ears I hope are ALWAYS huge it adds character lol


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

wow his build reminds me so much of my 8 month old. Long and lanky lol. Im sure she will fill out though. Whats his weight? BTW, heres my pup


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yes our dogs are built pretty similar....in all honesty I haven't weighed Stoli for a while but the last was 65lbs. He is a VERY picky eater though so his problem is keeping his weight up rather than down lol I actually had a talk with my vet about that and he told me to stop it as he is very healthy and his long leggedness could mean arthritis or joint issues later on so he needs to stay light and nimble....so that's our plan!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that is quite a coat change for Stoli. He was so dark as a pup. He's definately not a black/silver now.LOL I wonder what his coat color would be called now? Btw, I love his coloring-its so unique.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea he could use some weight it looks like being only 65 lbs and male at that. My female is about 55-56 lbs right now at 8 months. How tall is he? That would give me an idea how big of a frame he has.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli is 29 inches tall roughly...I just measured him and didn't have the greatest measurer but i got 28-29 inches so 29 is his at most probs. And ya I do know he is skinny but as I said the vet said he is fine so come winter I'm sure he'll thicken up a bit but as of now as long as he eats and poops normally and is his usual self I'm not too worried about his weight (at least not right now that changes every now and then lol)

Honestly if someone wants to give me a different name for his coat coloring I would take it as there are days I don't believe it anymore either. But we do get a lot of compliments on his color and not gonna lie I love it as well he's just my "pretty" boy


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Candy was his colour.
As a puppy









towards the end of her life


----------

